# new ones of Milly moo



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

just some updated pics of my little moo moo


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww! shes gorgeous, how old is she?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Aww! shes gorgeous, how old is she?


thank you  she is 4mths old now !!!! wev had her for nearly 10wks


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous,:001_wub::001_wub:bet she's a right little minx, our Molly is.
What breed is she?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is very very cute,xx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww shes a little cutie


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous,:001_wub::001_wub:bet she's a right little minx, our Molly is.
> What breed is she?


thanks jazzy - shes a toy poodle x chihuahua


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh so lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww she is very cute, great pics


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

she's such a little cutie!


----------

